# Argunners - Militaria War History Magazine



## Argunners (Feb 21, 2015)

Dear members of WW2Aircraft,
I recently started with a new independent online historian and collector's magazine, dedicated to the militaria and history of both Axis and Allied powers during the World War 1 2. Argunners is a central resource offering the latest militaria and war history news, journals, articles and press releases related to these themes. 

What you do think of it already? I hope that it will be a success that many readers will find it interesting and check it out daily . All input is welcomed.

Link: Argunners - Militaria War History Magazine

Thank you 8)


----------

